# tresrikay



## tresrikay (Nov 15, 2007)

Greetings to all, I have been an avid follower of  wildcamping for some time and thought it about time that I introduced myself . My name is Rick and I own a 2006 Lunar Premier 592 of which I am very pleased with, at least on the conversion side. The Renault base developed a wheel judder last summer in France, It happened when ascending hills at around 50 mph. So on my return had it checked out at Renault dealers. It turned out to be a faulty sun diff whatever thst is and a three day job, new drive shaft and gearbox work. It appears Renault were aware of this problem so if any Renault Masters develop same get it in quick. I also found out at this time that the Warrenty starts when it goes to the converter and not the final customer so I have lost 4 months warranty, however I am investigating a warranty extension I dicovered on an outandabout live link. Well enough about the van and a bit about me. I do most of my wildcamping at weekends alone, my other half is not so motorhome mad as me, I live in Cheshire so I am always in the Dark and White peaks pulling on the boots and off up the hills so I would love to hear of any suitable spots to park up over night and maybe share a pint in the evening. Yes I know Monsall head is great. hope to meet some of you soon.Rick


----------



## sundown (Nov 15, 2007)

hi tresrikay I think you've introdiced yourself twice so I'll just say hello - hello & - & welcome - welcome
                            ha ha! - ha ha!   sundown - sundown


----------



## hillwalker (Nov 16, 2007)

awrite mate, enjoy the site.. it's brilliant..


----------



## Trevor (Nov 16, 2007)

tresrikay said:


> Greetings to all, I have been an avid follower of  wildcamping for some time and thought it about time that I introduced myself . My name is Rick and I own a 2006 Lunar Premier 592 of which I am very pleased with, at least on the conversion side. The Renault base developed a wheel judder last summer in France, It happened when ascending hills at around 50 mph. So on my return had it checked out at Renault dealers. It turned out to be a faulty sun diff whatever thst is and a three day job, new drive shaft and gearbox work. It appears Renault were aware of this problem so if any Renault Masters develop same get it in quick. I also found out at this time that the Warrenty starts when it goes to the converter and not the final customer so I have lost 4 months warranty, however I am investigating a warranty extension I dicovered on an outandabout live link. Well enough about the van and a bit about me. I do most of my wildcamping at weekends alone, my other half is not so motorhome mad as me, I live in Cheshire so I am always in the Dark and White peaks pulling on the boots and off up the hills so I would love to hear of any suitable spots to park up over night and maybe share a pint in the evening. Yes I know Monsall head is great. hope to meet some of you soon.Rick


Never heard of a sun diff before i wonder what it is, oh by the way wellcome.


----------



## walkers (Nov 17, 2007)

Trevor said:


> Never heard of a sun diff before i wonder what it is, oh by the way wellcome.


probably just a flash name so they can iinflate the price of spares
btw welcome to the site tresrikay


----------



## mark e (Nov 19, 2007)

Shwm ai from Wales,and i think you should take the otherhalf, show her whats she's missing !


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 19, 2007)

tresrikay said:


> Greetings to all, I have been an avid follower of  wildcamping for some time and thought it about time that I introduced myself . My name is Rick and I own a 2006 Lunar Premier 592 of which I am very pleased with, at least on the conversion side. The Renault base developed a wheel judder last summer in France, It happened when ascending hills at around 50 mph. So on my return had it checked out at Renault dealers. It turned out to be a faulty sun diff whatever thst is and a three day job, new drive shaft and gearbox work. It appears Renault were aware of this problem so if any Renault Masters develop same get it in quick. I also found out at this time that the Warrenty starts when it goes to the converter and not the final customer so I have lost 4 months warranty, however I am investigating a warranty extension I dicovered on an outandabout live link. Well enough about the van and a bit about me. I do most of my wildcamping at weekends alone, my other half is not so motorhome mad as me, I live in Cheshire so I am always in the Dark and White peaks pulling on the boots and off up the hills so I would love to hear of any suitable spots to park up over night and maybe share a pint in the evening. Yes I know Monsall head is great. hope to meet some of you soon.Rick


   Transmission differential consisting of a case containing two driven bevel sun gears and bevel planet gears driving the latter mounted loose on a planet wheel pin mounted through corresponding holes made in the case, characterized in that the said pin is held in position by means of a circular peg on the end of the differential closing sun wheel assembly which engages with a groove in the said planet wheel pin. ars that


----------



## tresrikay (Nov 20, 2007)

*Sun Diff*

Yes If I remember correcyly thats exactly what the receptioist told me as she painted her nails whilst the grease monkey brought the van round.


----------

